
Empire of Code: a space game with a mix of strategy, tactics and coding - tokai
https://empireofcode.com/
======
TheDong
I think the best game I've found based on writing code as part of the game so
far was untrusted:
[https://alexnisnevich.github.io/untrusted/](https://alexnisnevich.github.io/untrusted/)

Really fun, really well made.

This one, I had too much trouble getting started to do anything

------
chatwinra
Cool game! Here are some of my thoughts from playing the first 5 minutes:

\- really like the visual style. Consistent and distinct

\- it was annoying that I had to sign in via github and THEN sign up again: I
just want to play the game!!

\- The coding aspect seems really well integrated and exciting

\- The tutorial ended kind of abruptly. I was lost about what to do after
destroying the first base

\- The options between 'python' and 'javascript' doesn't seem that impactful.
I know they're different languages, but does it have an impact on how the game
plays? IF not, there's potential to use a language's strengths/weaknesses as
part of the game

\- why does the 'speed up construction' button exist??? (as in, why would I
not want construction to go at full pace?)

Best of luck with the game!

------
relkor
If you do not enable the tracking scripts on the page (google analytics) then
the "/game" entry point after signup just endlessly reloads itself
automatically in Firefox 42.0. I can watch the page load resources in the
developer console. There are a couple of different stopping points. One is
when it loads all the way to /api/user-config while the tab has focus, then it
starts reloading. Another case is where I leave the tab, then I load all the
way to /api/tutorial/?userBase=XXXXXX&tutorial=true plus some images (ending
with logo.png). As soon as the tab gains focus again, it triggers a reload.

~~~
oduvan
Do you see the same behaviour with all dev tools turned off?

~~~
relkor
Yes. I orginally tried the page in a vanilla browser. What I then observed was
a black page, which the game logo would then appear and then fade out.
Sometimes I get a splash screen with a tip centered at the bottom of the page.
Then the page would go black again. This cycle has a period of 3-5 seconds. I
had never seen this behavior from a website before, so I opened up the dev
tools to try to figure out what was going on. That is when I discovered the
page was reloading itself. Without the dev tools, the address bar does not
indicate that the page is reloading. There is no clue for a regular user what
is going on other than this weird looping that does not let the user interact
with anything.

I would be happy to collect more information for you, because this bug feels
interesting. A dependence on google analytics scripts is something that I have
never encountered before. If you are doing some kind of strange hack to get
extra bandwidth out of google or getting google to do some sort of computation
for you using their tracking scripts a la AWS Lambda then that might be a more
interesting article for HN. PM me if there is any specific tests or
information you need.

I use NoScript, and when I signed up I enabled the empireofcode.com domain for
scripts. I will never enable the domain google-analytics.com to serve
JavaScript.

------
sxp
This is a fun game in theory, but it's hard to write complex code which makes
it frustrating in practice. The JS code is sent to the server and executed
before actually running on the client. This makes debugging issues difficult.
Combined with bad API documentation, it is frustrating to write AI logic for
complex situations.

~~~
oduvan
The documentation for AI have been refactored recently we will update
documentation in a couple days

------
tonetheman
Yeah the authentication/signup part is a bit confusion (or did not work
maybe). When you pick github it just keep redirecting back to the signup
page... I could not get google to work either. I kept looking at the page...
maybe I missed something.

Good luck! The marketing stuff looked nice.

~~~
MartynX
It appeared to just be using it to fill in the username field for you...

------
pnt12
Cool idea, but feels very unpolished:

\- it's tough to discover the APIs (codinggame does it by describing all data
elements and actions in a simple digest)

\- UI should be more descriptive (just add some text to the buttons!).
Recognition before recall is very important:
[http://www.nngroup.com/articles/ten-usability-
heuristics/](http://www.nngroup.com/articles/ten-usability-heuristics/) .

\- couldn't complete the tutorial, the game either crashed or froze

Regarding the game elements, I personally hate waiting games with pay to win
options. I was curious to discover more, but that made me give up right then.

~~~
oduvan
> I personally hate waiting games with pay to win options

The game doesn't have pay to win option.

------
tarr11
Please let us try it without authenticating.

------
g_delgado14
For some reason the roboto font couldn't load on my macbook (chrome) and
defaulted to a serif font.

------
npstr
My code never gets checked.

~~~
oduvan
It is fixed already

------
katrin2012
Interesting game.

------
smi1e
nice

